# white bee pupae on landing board



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

for the last few weeks, have found maybe five white pupae left on the landing boards, maybe three from one and two at the other...they seem healthy and active, but have had things sneak up on me, lost a hive to hive beetles before I knew I had a problem - popped the top on one, saw no signs of the beetles....what nasty surprise am I in for now? One hive seems very full but not as active as the other....I was lucky, my first few years were too easy...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Are they hard or soft? If hard it is chill brood being cleaned out of the cells.

 Al


----------



## Redtractor (Jan 16, 2012)

Also could be chalk brood?


----------



## farmgirl6 (May 20, 2011)

alleyyooper said:


> Are they hard or soft? If hard it is chill brood being cleaned out of the cells.
> 
> Al


two were hard, three were soft, I think...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

This year and as cold as it is in Alaska in March you can expect some chill brood.

 Al


----------

